# Best coffee near London Bridge



## Welshyeti (Nov 19, 2014)

In London for the day - best coffee shop near London Bridge?

Ta!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

You could try The Grind @ 2 London Bridge. Not been myself (yet!) but hear it's good. You might even see @Scotford unless he's got the day off?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

+1 for the grind


----------



## Welshyeti (Nov 19, 2014)

@DoubleShot Made it! Thanks!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

remember to post up a photo or two of your coffee(s).

Enjoy!


----------



## LilieD (Oct 9, 2015)

I just love their espresso! They have one of the best reputation in London for coffee.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Another +1 for Grind. They had cold brew on tap when I went. Highly recommend the poached eggs with avocado and chilli!


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Nitro cold brew*** I'm off today unfortunately, but my trusty number two is there and she sure knows how to crank it out!


----------



## 2971 (May 7, 2012)

Might try this myself, where's the entrance? Is it down the steps from the bridge?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

It's not down the steps. Acts at the top of them. Google maps kept trying to send me down there.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

urbanbumpkin said:


> It's not down the steps. Acts at the top of them. Google maps kept trying to send me down there.


And you must obey our supreme masters!


----------



## Welshyeti (Nov 19, 2014)

Well, had I known about their exceptional coffee, I would have tried more! Boo.... Want to return now, but seems expensive trip just for a coffee...


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

@Welshyeti

No coffee pics?


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

How was it? What did you have?


----------



## Welshyeti (Nov 19, 2014)

Scotford said:


> How was it? What did you have?


Sadly, only had a quick flat white. No time for anything more as on a pressure.

Apologies for the delay - work is taking over...

Sigh


----------

